# Grand Theft Auto V will be free to claim on the Epic Games Store until May 21st



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 208949​
> The Epic Games Store continues to give out free games to entice users to its platform, and this time, they've got a pretty big game to offer. Grand Theft Auto V is going to be available for free, starting May 14th. You'll have until May 21st to add the game to your account, and you'll get to keep it forever once you do so.
> 
> Source


Tweet link does not work


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Tweet link does not work


They apparently took down the Tweet right as I was writing the thread. 






Here's a screencap before they removed the post.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 14, 2020)

Just checked the date.. Oof. Still, not a bad grab for free.


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Just checked the date.. Oof. Still, not a bad grab for free.


Tweet gone, game was never up, it goes live tomorrow, at about ~12 hours from this post.


----------



## Stealphie (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 208949​
> The Epic Games Store continues to give out free games to entice users to its platform, and this time, they've got a pretty big game to offer. Grand Theft Auto V is going to be available for free, starting May 14th. You'll have until May 21st to add the game to your account, and you'll get to keep it forever once you do so.
> 
> Source
> ...


I'd get it if it WASN'T EPIC ONLY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I'd get it if it WASN'T EPIC ONLY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


You can shove it into Launchbox or GoG Galaxy and not have to deal with seeing Epic's stuff, if you're really into playing legit copies of free games from wacky launchers. At least it's not Twitch's launcher?


----------



## Zaide (May 14, 2020)

Tweet may be deleted, but the internet always remembers.
Tweet ad is deleted, so here you go pic.twitter.com/3oja0C3418— Wario64 (@Wario64) May 14, 2020


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 14, 2020)

Wasn't a fan of it on PS4, or even the series in general, but I'll claim it because it's free, and might give the online another go.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 14, 2020)

GTA was fun, when I had people to play with. Going in random servers was a mess. Hackers doing dumb things, like stealing your money or killing everyone.. Just cuz.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> You can shove it into Launchbox or GoG Galaxy and not have to deal with seeing Epic's stuff, if you're really into playing legit copies of free games from wacky launchers. At least it's not Twitch's launcher?


+1 for GOG Galaxy, I've been linking all my libraries through there and it has honestly been a dream.
I just hope it eventually gets a controller wrapper like Steam's.


----------



## Fugelmir (May 14, 2020)

Epic games consistently gives out better games than PS Plus.  Gonna have to start calling Sony out on that.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2020)

Can't even find it on the site or app what gives?


----------



## VartioArtel (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> You can shove it into Launchbox or GoG Galaxy and not have to deal with seeing Epic's stuff, if you're really into playing legit copies of free games from wacky launchers. At least it's not Twitch's launcher?


To make an account for them is to give them one more account to say "We're as big or bigger than Steam".

I refuse to give them that sort of info to use to claim they're better than steam. I want the damn service to die already or to massively 180.


----------



## slimbizzy (May 14, 2020)

I mean, I'm all in for this.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 14, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> To make an account for them is to give them one more account to say "We're as big or bigger than Steam".
> 
> I refuse to give them that sort of info to use to claim they're better than steam. I want the damn service to die already or to massively 180.


It will never go away


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> To make an account for them is to give them one more account to say "We're as big or bigger than Steam".
> 
> I refuse to give them that sort of info to use to claim they're better than steam. I want the damn service to die already or to massively 180.


I’m past the point of caring. They can hype themselves up however much they want—who cares? If people are registering for free games and not buying anything, it’s just bragging rights on the internet for Epic. As if they don’t flaunt their brand enough. 

Everyone already has their own launcher. Twitch, uPlay, Origin, Rockstar, Epic. Why be bothered by Epic jumping on an existing bandwagon when the games come to Steam eventually. 

It’d be nice if they could actually add more features but really, they probably will thrive just fine without them because they can do anything with their Fortnite funds. It’s just one less game I have to pirate.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 14, 2020)

How can I get epic on my xbox360?


----------



## slimbizzy (May 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> How can I get epic on my xbox360?


Doesn't work like that, man.


Chary said:


> It’s just one less game I have to pirate.


That sums up my state of mind, really.


----------



## Danker301090 (May 14, 2020)

Yeah i guess their tweet scheduler malfunctioned or someone programmed it in incorrectly. Either way the biggest franchise game they have given away this year so far.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 14, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> To make an account for them is to give them one more account to say "We're as big or bigger than Steam".
> 
> I refuse to give them that sort of info to use to claim they're better than steam. I want the damn service to die already or to massively 180.


There are very few legitimately good things about Steam that make it "better" than other store fronts. The chat feature and the controller mapping are the only things I find to actually be good. The community section isn't really any better than other forums, and a lot of sites let you make groups, share screenshots, etc. Just about every feature of Steam can be done externally (even the controller mapping via programs like antimicro).


----------



## SexiestManAlive (May 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I'd get it if it WASN'T EPIC ONLY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


you know people hate you when you offer free games every week and they still dont want to mess with you


----------



## x65943 (May 14, 2020)

As much as I would like to continue to ignore epic, they are not making it easy


----------



## sj33 (May 14, 2020)

'not meant to go up' it was clearly to get people talking.


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> As much as I would like to continue to ignore epic, they are not making it easy


I mean, the game has been as cheap as $15, so it's not like this is really _that_ exciting or mind-blowing.  They just threw a bunch of Fortnite money Rockstar's way.  The issue remains that you'll still get a better feature set and overlay for GTA V if you just pirate it and add it as a non-Steam shortcut.  Matter of fact, you could say that the Tencent store giving out all these free copies clears you of any moral trappings therein.


----------



## x65943 (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I mean, the game has been as cheap as $15, so it's not like this is really _that_ exciting or mind-blowing.  They just threw a bunch of Fortnite money Rockstar's way.  The issue remains that you'll still get a better feature set and overlay for GTA V if you just pirate it and add it as a non-Steam shortcut.  Matter of fact, you could say that the Tencent store giving out all these free copies clears you of any moral trappings therein.


I don't know if you ever check out isthereanydeal.com but apparently it's been as low as $2.34

Still free is free, and the best deal currently is $13.20, so I'm gonna pick it up


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 14, 2020)

I just got epic. A great GUI! I don’t even see grand theft auto when I search grand theft auto.
Oh, it’s a mystery!


----------



## sj33 (May 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I just got epic. A great GUI! I don’t even see grand theft auto when I search grand theft auto.


Because it's supposed to be secret for another 10 hours.


----------



## x65943 (May 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I just got epic. A great GUI! I don’t even see grand theft auto when I search grand theft auto.


it's not out yet, chary said tomorrow noon I think


----------



## Pipistrele (May 14, 2020)

Oh, cool! Finally an excuse to play this thing.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 14, 2020)

Well, they got me. Time to install the Epic Games Launcher...


----------



## Brigand (May 14, 2020)

I was wondering what it was going to be. They made a big thing of it being a secret free game this time, so I thought it must have been something noteworthy. Excited to finally get to play this!


----------



## MiiJack (May 14, 2020)

I wonder if they will get some cut from micro transactions.


----------



## SkittleDash (May 14, 2020)

I got GTA V when the Premium Edition ($1 million for GTA Online and other things for it's online) was on sale for only £9 on their own launcher. It was a steal at the time. lol


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I don't know if you ever check out isthereanydeal.com but apparently it's been as low as $2.34
> 
> Still free is free, and the best deal currently is $13.20, so I'm gonna pick it up


True enough, I would _maybe_ be tempted if I hadn't already played through it once on PS3 and bought it for PC.  A free copy of Shadow Complex was what got me to download the Epic store in the first place, but then the whole rebranding and exclusives thing happened, they dropped Unreal Tournament, and I decided to just buy it on Steam so I could uninstall that garbage ASAP.



MiiJack said:


> I wonder if they will get some cut from micro transactions.


Nah, just trying to retain more people on their shit platform.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nah, just trying to retain more people on their shit platform.


Sounds about right. When I scroll the home section, it’s all jittery. And I can’t sign up because epic doesn’t see that I have an internet connection....even though I can browse games. I probably have to reboot, but my laptop is updating right now. Stupid digital store fronts.


----------



## Kwyjor (May 14, 2020)

SkittleDash said:


> I got GTA V when the Premium Edition ($1 million for GTA Online and other things for it's online) was on sale for only £9 on their own launcher. It was a steal at the time. lol


Holy cow, I completely forgot they had their own launcher.  I have it installed for some reason. Weren't they giving away GTA IV?

ETA: Finally got it running. The giveaway was GTA: SA.



VartioArtel said:


> To make an account for them is to give them one more account to say "We're as big or bigger than Steam".
> 
> I refuse to give them that sort of info to use to claim they're better than steam. I want the damn service to die already or to massively 180.


Wouldn't it be a lot more difficult for a service to claim it was better than Steam if Steam wasn't brimming with useless shovelware and asset flips these days?


----------



## Sendel (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for the information, tweet is deleted ? Why ?


----------



## x65943 (May 14, 2020)

Sendel said:


> Thanks for the information, tweet is deleted ? Why ?


Went up too soon supposedly, official "reveal" tomorrow


----------



## Viri (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> GoG Galaxy


That's what I do. I don't even have Epic's launcher installed, lol. It even shows my Microsoft store installs, aka Minecraft that I got for 60 cents.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (May 14, 2020)

That's nice and all, but I'm still not buying shark cards.


----------



## Reploid (May 14, 2020)

Repetetive mission, disjointed plot, boring af combat. I won't play this crap even for free


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

Man this thread should of been gta6 is now half price


----------



## Taleweaver (May 14, 2020)

So... Does this mean that Rockstar concedes on having their own launcher? It certainly don't make much sense to give away San Andreas on your own store and V on the competition.

... Unless they have the same opinion as I do (I tried, but V was just a bunch of samey missions with some cutscenes of unlikable characters to me). But that's not very likely 

Also : gotta love the reactions here. It's not like their launcher is worse than origin, uplay or whatever Rockstar had, but the hatred to epic is so ingrained in some people's skulls that you almost have to admire the stubbornness.

Almost. If I'm honest, I just pity them. But ey... Just my opinion,y'know. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedBlueGreen said:


> There are very few legitimately good things about Steam that make it "better" than other store fronts. The chat feature and the controller mapping are the only things I find to actually be good. The community section isn't really any better than other forums, and a lot of sites let you make groups, share screenshots, etc. Just about every feature of Steam can be done externally (even the controller mapping via programs like antimicro).


Rather ironically considering my stance, but I do have a very good argument : Proton. Valve has brought around 6'500 games to Linux with it, which is no small feat.
But again : I'll easily reboot into my windows partition if it means playing great games for free.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 14, 2020)

Already have it on Steam like a true Chad. Unfortunately, the game nowadays is stuck in a "MODS BAD, DRM GOOD" now mode at this point.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 14, 2020)

Will this come with gta online?


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2020)

time to make an epic games account


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 14, 2020)

still not worth it because you have to use the epic store. i don't want that filth on my computer yes i know about GG but i still won't support anything epic does or offers. just fuck off epic this is a steam world


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 14, 2020)

Who still doesn't have gta v at this point?


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (May 14, 2020)

nice
i’ll claim this even though i have the game on PS3, PS4 and Steam already


----------



## SilverWah (May 14, 2020)

Oh nice a free benchmarking tool.
I'll take it even though it's on Epic Games launcher.


----------



## ut2k4master (May 14, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Will this come with gta online?


yes, its the full game


----------



## Quarions (May 14, 2020)

SilverWah said:


> Oh nice a free benchmarking tool.
> I'll take it even though it's on Epic Games launcher.


Epic Games > all


----------



## Axido (May 14, 2020)

I'm tempted to install that launcher, claim that game, even though I already own it twice already, and then uninstall that launcher again.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

Axido said:


> I'm tempted to install that launcher, claim that game, even though I already own it twice already, and then uninstall that launcher again.


If you enjoy wasting yr time then do tht


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2020)

Oh darn. I hope for the better game like Assassin Creed  Oydssey  I have an eyes on it. I dont like this game. Hate it! I will ignored it but thanks for the news.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 14, 2020)

Ehh I beat GTA5 back in 2013 on PS3.... I Played it on gamepass when it was free only for the online part it was a mess... its good that they are giving the game away for PC but then again who hasn't played GTA V the game been out for over 7 years


----------



## Thunder Hawk (May 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Ehh I beat GTA5 back in 2013 on PS3.... I Played it on gamepass when it was free only for the online part it was a mess... its good that they are giving the game away for PC but then again who hasn't played GTA V the game been out for over 7 years


I haven't.


----------



## wolf-snake (May 14, 2020)

I'm going to nab it hoping for it to be added to GeForce Now so my ancient rig can run it more or less flawlessly... if not i'm convinced i can run it at potato quality just fine.


----------



## Plstic (May 14, 2020)

The online in this game is so boring.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

That game is bad for families.


----------



## ZoNtendo (May 14, 2020)

"I got GTA V for free... but at what cost?"


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> "I got GTA V for free... but at what cost?"


It's 7 years old they could of made this game free a few years agojust accept people's generosity


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (May 14, 2020)

Seriously, its worth play online? Cuz I tried with my friends account 5-6 mounths ago and not interested me. What are the best mp mods on gta online?


----------



## zxr750j (May 14, 2020)

I installed the Epic launcher months ago and I check it regularly to see which game I can get for free. Mostly crap but sometimes decent or even good. I picked up Uncharted4 for free recently. I think it's just part of their advertisement campaign to get people to their store. I like it and  I don't understand people a bitching about it: If you don't want it, don't go there. 
Just like using Google: If you like your privacy, don't go there... But if you want to find shit: Use it.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

That's a good deal from Epic, surprisingly....

Though it won't make me download their shitty spyware... I mean, in addition to collecting so much data (remember how Epic was caught on snipping through Steam files?),  they have like no features... No chat, voice chat, streaming, multiplayer-focused streaming for local games, proton for linux, controller remapping, customizable launcher, reviews, refunds... still not there.

Though, i'd still recommend to buy the game on Steam or others (GTAV can be really cheap, like 5-15$ now anyways) and play with mods, without any big DRM and malware (i meant Anti-Cheat sorry!) imposed.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 14, 2020)

Well, that's a nice pickup.

Wouldn't have bought GTA V ever myself, but it's nice to have it since it _is_ one of those GOAT games, going by numbers alone.


----------



## nolimits59 (May 14, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> I installed the Epic launcher months ago and I check it regularly to see which game I can get for free. Mostly crap but sometimes decent or even good. I picked up Uncharted4 for free recently. I think it's just part of their advertisement campaign to get people to their store. I like it and  I don't understand people a bitching about it: If you don't want it, don't go there.
> Just like using Google: If you like your privacy, don't go there... But if you want to find shit: Use it.



Thanks to Epic and Uplay (if you get a Uplay game on Epic, you also get it on Uplay, you don't need Epic Launcher to launch it after), I got 6 of the 11 Assassin creed games for free on my Uplay Account, i just bought 1, Revelation and Rogue for 9€, so thanks to them i got 90% of the main franchise for 9€ x).

Got AC1 when I bought my 8800 GTS back in the days never touched it again, i just dived in now and it's a pleasure ! Thanks to those free stuff 

On notable games that I got from Epic i can say, ABZU, Alan Wake's games, the batman arkham trilogy and Batman Lego trilogy, Darksiders 1/2, For Honor, Just Cause 4, Layers of fear, Limbo, metro redux, Rayman Legends (with origins free on uplay i got the two games for free on uplay now), RIME, Sherlock Holmes C&P, Subnautica, superhot, Stanley parable, The wolf among us, The Talos Principle, this war of mine, surviving mars, Torchlight, Watch Dogs, Last Day Of June or also Kingdome Come Delivrance !

Yes, shovelwares...

I already bought GTA V twice, it's gonna be nice to have 2 more account just in case x)


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> I installed the Epic launcher months ago and I check it regularly to see which game I can get for free. Mostly crap but sometimes decent or even good. I picked up Uncharted4 for free recently.


Uncharted 4 on Epic Games Launcher?  What?



HRudyPlayZ said:


> That's a good deal from Epic, surprisingly....
> 
> Though it won't make me download their shitty spyware...


Spyware? Do elaborate, please.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Spyware? Do elaborate, please.


tldr; Bad coding means (or meant?) that the launcher makes a copy of the steam file that holds your friends list on startup. It doesn't get send to EG servers or anything until you specifically tell EG to try to find steam friends on EG, at which point it extracts your friendslist from that file and sends it to EG to do the matching magic.

People took it just as "Epic Games makes a copy of your steam friends and data, ZOMG!!1! the ccp strikes again and now knows im friends with xxx_hentailover69smokesweed420_xxx", but its a bit more nuanced than that.

The rest is just failing to understand how the launcher works from a programming perspective (it's an electron thing, and for electron to work well, there's a JS file that tracks your cursor inside the window so it knows how to respond to certain movements).


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> tldr; Bad coding means (or meant?) that the launcher makes a copy of the steam file that holds your friends list on startup. It doesn't get send to EG servers or anything until you specifically tell EG to try to find steam friends on EG, at which point it extracts your friendslist from that file and sends it to EG to do the matching magic.
> 
> People took it just as "Epic Games makes a copy of your steam friends and data, ZOMG!!1! the ccp strikes again and now knows im friends with xxx_hentailover69smokesweed420_xxx", but its a bit more nuanced than that.
> 
> The rest is just failing to understand how the launcher works from a programming perspective (it's an electron thing, and for electron to work well, there's a JS file that tracks your cursor inside the window so it knows how to respond to certain movements).


I do work with Electron... I'm not sure if EGS uses it though, they might have started to 
The steam friend's extraction is still made without your authorization in the first place... And there's a lot of other cases of EGS being called a "spyware" as it uses a lot of DRMs that do collect data... I don't see why you're talking about Electron though, Electron is fine (it only eats RAM as it's based on Chromium but that's pretty much it) and isn't the problem here...


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> I do work with Electron... I'm not sure if EGS uses it though, they might have started to


Sorry, it doesn't use Electron, it uses CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework), same basic deal in the end though. It's still a browser thing that's being masked as being an application.



HRudyPlayZ said:


> The steam friend's extraction is still made without your authorization in the first place...


True, but it's not nearly as bad as people have been making it out to be, and it's not spyware since well, it doesn't use this data to spy on you. It just makes a copy of the file, that's all.



HRudyPlayZ said:


> And there's a lot of other cases of EGS being called a "spyware" as it uses a lot of DRMs that do collect data... I don't see why you're talking about Electron though, Electron is fine (it only eats RAM as it's based on Chromium but that's pretty much it) and isn't the problem here...


I mentioned it specifically because the only other tracking thing I've seen about the EGS is someone misunderstanding that a file called "tracking.js" meant it was ZOMG SPYWARE!!1!, whereas the file in actuality just contained simple cursor tracking js to make stuff render easily on the screen if you mouse over some things.

The rest is just pointing at the friends thing, which as stated is severely overblown and isn't spyware.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Sorry, it doesn't use Electron, it uses CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework), same basic deal in the end though. It's still a browser thing that's being masked as being an application.
> 
> 
> True, but it's not nearly as bad as people have been making it out to be, and it's not spyware since well, it doesn't use this data to spy on you. It just makes a copy of the file, that's all.
> ...


Ohh... Did people really think that? Now i'm gonna call all my files "key-tracking", "cursor-tracking","touch-tracking","user-interface-tracking" just to confuse people lol

I mean i call it a spyware as there's no proof that they haven't just reverse-engineered Steam illegally and based their code on that... Else, the spywares might not be EGS itself (although please note that it still collects way more data than Steam would, and as it owned by Tencent is also reselled to 3rd-partys) but more the things like EasyAntiCheat (yep, the useless anticheat that's as easy to bypass as it is to implement that unless you patch the game is required to run constantly and takes a lot of performance...)


----------



## BvanBart (May 14, 2020)

This is nice, however I like to have everything at 1 place... hope steam does the same


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

Nice to see free games.
Don't have a machine that will do it justice so will probably skip it but still nice to see.

I am also still at a loss for why a rational person would seem to display as much dislike towards this epic games store lark as I see out there, or at least they seem no worse than the competition, but at this point I am more or less content to see people wallow in it.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

I do not understand any of the explanations from you two on why Epic Games Store is or is not spyware.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B4rtj4h said:


> This is nice, however I like to have everything at 1 place... hope steam does the same


GOG Galaxy


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I do not understand any of the explanations from you two on why Epic Games Store is or is not spyware.


It can be. Depends on your own definition...
You could consider it a spyware as it is owned by Tencent and it does collect a lot of data. 
You could also consider it as one if you count the imposed DRMs or anticheats that do collect data as a part of the EGS.
An argument can also be made that the EGS product isn't legitimate as there's no proof of Epic not using any of the reversed-engineered data they got from Steam...

Though, if you consider the term spyware as more specific, then you can say that it's not one as it doesn't collect your data directly, only indirectly.
I'd say it is basically one, but it depends.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2020)

That's nice I suppose. I already own it on Steam so I probably won't bother grabbing it, but free stuff is always nice.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> That's a good deal from Epic, surprisingly....
> I mean, in addition to collecting so much data (remember how Epic was caught on snipping through Steam files?)


Steam collects a ton of data too. That's the reality of using DRM marketplaces in general.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It can be. Depends on your own definition...
> You could consider it a spyware as it is owned by Tencent and it does collect a lot of data.
> You could also consider it as one if you count the imposed DRMs or anticheats that do collect data as a part of the EGS.
> An argument can also be made that the EGS product isn't legitimate as there's no proof of Epic not using any of the reversed-engineered data they got from Steam...
> ...


Your further explanation is still too detailed for me but I got a bit more insight. Therefore, I have liked your post.


----------



## Maksim (May 14, 2020)

I hope it's true

Espero que sea verdad


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

(redacted)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I am looking for it but I can't find it?


It's not up for another 45 minutes.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's not up for another 45 minutes.


yo delete that pls


----------



## diggeloid (May 14, 2020)

If they did more stuff like this and less exclusivity bullshit maybe they'd actually have decent and growing amount of loyal customers.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Steam collects a ton of data too. That's the reality of using DRM marketplaces in general.


It does but not as much as EGS. Simply because, Steam doesn't make their money from data reselling, unlike Tencent, the parent company of Epic Games...


----------



## eriol33 (May 14, 2020)

Epic games' website seems crashing a bit


----------



## Kwyjor (May 14, 2020)

Axido said:


> I'm tempted to install that launcher, claim that game, even though I already own it twice already, and then uninstall that launcher again.


If I'm not mistaken, you can make an account on epicgames.com and claim the game there without installing the launcher at all.  Unless things changed last week when they brought in 2fa.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> there's no proof of Epic not using any of the reversed-engineered data they got from Steam...


When was this?
First time I'm hearing about it.

This seems like something that would have landed them a swift and hefty lawsuit if it were the case.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> When was this?
> First time I'm hearing about it.
> 
> This seems like something that would have landed them a swift and hefty lawsuit if it were the case.


https://www.gameinformer.com/2019/03/16/valve-to-investigate-epic-game-stores-use-of-steam-files
Technically, officially, they only reversed-engineered the files themselves, not the code, but we can't be sure that they didn't just decompile the steam binaries and used them...


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> https://www.gameinformer.com/2019/03/16/valve-to-investigate-epic-game-stores-use-of-steam-files
> Technically, officially, they only reversed-engineered the files themselves, not the code, but we can't be sure that they didn't just decompile the steam binaries and used them...


Those files are just config files/info, nothing to even reverse-engineer as they're in plain-text.
Wasn't that just to import Steam friend lists anyway?


----------



## Pipistrele (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It does but not as much as EGS. Simply because, Steam doesn't make their money from data reselling, unlike Tencent, the parent company of Epic Games...


Steam doesn't make money from data as far as people know at the moment, but they're explicitly allowed to trade and sell the data, so nobody knows what Steam actually does with it behind the curtains.


----------



## antiNT (May 14, 2020)

Their site is down...


----------



## Lycan911 (May 14, 2020)

lol we broke epic games


----------



## zxr750j (May 14, 2020)

Too much traffic, amateurs


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 14, 2020)

lol this is a first, I guess a lot of folks really wanted this one.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> If they did more stuff like this and less exclusivity bullshit maybe they'd actually have decent and growing amount of loyal customers.


Doesn't exclusivity act as a draw? If people are too bone idle to go on another website to press download you kind of have to make them, and having content is a pretty good way of doing that.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

This appears to have crashed the store.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> Those files are just config files/info, nothing to even reverse-engineer as they're in plain-text.
> Wasn't that just to import Steam friend lists anyway?


Yes, those were the friend lists but also contains other data aswell. Plus, keep in mind that they are by default encrypted, not plain text... There were also rumours of them decompiling the Steam librairies but i haven't seen any of that prooved yet...



Pipistrele said:


> Steam doesn't make money from data as far as people know at the moment, but they're explicitly allowed to trade and sell the data, so nobody knows what Steam actually does with it behind the curtains.


Yep, although you can see that it doesn't send a lot of data as of now... Also, pretty much every company have that close in their contract....



FAST6191 said:


> Doesn't exclusivity act as a draw? If people are too bone idle to go on another website to press download you kind of have to make them, and having content is a pretty good way of doing that.


Exclusivity used to be a draw, although, it's completely anti-consumer / anti-concurrential.
But the consumers are starting to realise that, and people will boycott the stores with exclusivity, so instead of being an argument, it would be a repellent.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> This appears to have crashed the store.


Be careful you don't crash this site


----------



## SG854 (May 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> I’m past the point of caring. They can hype themselves up however much they want—who cares? If people are registering for free games and not buying anything, it’s just bragging rights on the internet for Epic. As if they don’t flaunt their brand enough.
> 
> Everyone already has their own launcher. Twitch, uPlay, Origin, Rockstar, Epic. Why be bothered by Epic jumping on an existing bandwagon when the games come to Steam eventually.
> 
> It’d be nice if they could actually add more features but really, they probably will thrive just fine without them because they can do anything with their Fortnite funds. It’s just one less game I have to pirate.


It's weird when there is a launcher within a launcher. Going on Steam to load up Rockstars, to play Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Be careful you don't crash this site


How would I? I do not understand what you mean.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> It's weird when there is a launcher within a launcher. Going on Steam to load up Rockstars, to play Red Dead Redemption 2.


Launchers of launchers have one good reason to exist: Being able to find all your games in one place instead of multiples and having a good customizable UI.


----------



## SG854 (May 14, 2020)

Alot of people viewing this page. GTA 5 is what? A 7 yr old game, I think. Still popular. It was still a top downloaded game on Steam a few days ago. Still a very popular game. Especially with the Green Alien Blue Alien turf wars that happened recently.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Launchers of launchers have one good reason to exist: Being able to find all your games in one place instead of multiples and having a good customizable UI.


If I start a Steam game from GOG Galaxy, will it launch Steam?

I hope not.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> How would I? I do not understand what you mean.


Meaning I've had about 100 notifications by you in the last 10 minutes


----------



## SuperDan (May 14, 2020)

Wow I must say I'm impressed with this I don't have gta5 on my pc.. This is a must for me.. Thanks for informing me

how big is the download anyone>?<


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Alot of people viewing this page. GTA 5 us what? A 7 yr old game, I think. Still popular. It was still a top downloaded game on Steam a few days ago. Still a very popular game. Especially with the Green Alien Blue Alien turf wars that happened recently.


Imagine how upset the people who have bought it within the past two weeks feel.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Exclusivity used to be a draw, although, it's completely anti-consumer / anti-concurrential.
> But the consumers are starting to realise that, and people will boycott the stores with exclusivity, so instead of being an argument, it would be a repellent.



The stores themselves are anti consumer. If you are already in the mud though why not wrestle?


----------



## SG854 (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Launchers of launchers have one good reason to exist: Being able to find all your games in one place instead of multiples and having a good customizable UI.


What if its Steam to load up Epic games launcher to play Fortnite? What if that ever happened? One launcher that gets more love then another launcher. Inception!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Imagine how upset the people who have bought it within the past two weeks feel.


I was so close to getting it on steam too, to join the Alien turf war. But now it's free, yay!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> What if its Steam to load up Epic games launcher to play Fortnite? What if that ever happened? Inception!


I have Epic Games Launcher on Steam as a non-Steam game and I tagged it was "Pwn."


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> If I start a Steam game from GOG Galaxy, will it launch Steam?
> 
> I hope not.


It will, as a background process... Don't worry it won't just launch the Steam UI for you to click play twice, it will just launch the store in the background for DRMs and other stuff.


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> It's weird when there is a launcher within a launcher. Going on Steam to load up Rockstars, to play Red Dead Redemption 2.


Ubisoft does this too with older games. Far Cry 3 and old Assassins Creed games require uPlay in the background. I’ll suffer through it for launchers that aren’t garbage, but it sucks when you buy a game on one platform only to be forced into another.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> It will, as a background process... Don't worry it won't just launch the Steam UI for you to click play twice, it will just launch the store in the background for DRMs and other stuff.


1. Will the store load as one of those icons in the tray (forgot what they are called)?
2. Will the game load almost as quickly as a game would that was not running through a sad double-store window thing, given Steam has not been started on the PC yet?


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Plus, keep in mind that they are by default encrypted, not plain text...


I have mine open in a text editor right now, it's definitely in plain-text and not encrypted.


Spoiler: localconfig.vdf


----------



## chrisrlink (May 14, 2020)

watch it be 500'd until the 21st Epic won't even care to extend it for all the headache so many are having


----------



## MrTrololo_ (May 14, 2020)

epic games is down, i guess it's overloaded


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

I got the page to load for a minute but the free game section was missing.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

People who pirated the game are now rushing to get legit copies so they can play the official GTA Online. I reckon.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 14, 2020)

and watch them be even hated more


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

player594 said:


> I got the page to load for a minute but the free game section was missing.


Store has loaded for me too, the free games thing is broken for me too.

It was a similar story about 30 mins ago.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 14, 2020)

weird how my launcher is now in russian wtf may it be a ddos and not a clogged up connection


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

Yea mine did that too.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> 1. Will the store load as one of those icons in the tray (forgot what they are called)?
> 2. Will the game load almost as quickly as a game would that was not running through a sad double-store window thing, given Steam has not been started on the PC yet?


1. Yes, sadly.
2. Pretty much, it might just take a fraction of a second longer, as the launchers process needs to be launched before the game.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> 1. Yes, sadly.
> 2. Pretty much, it might just take a fraction of a second longer, as the launchers process needs to be launched before the game.


1. Good for me, better than loading as a proper taskbar tab. Unless that is what you mean will launch, then I agree: That is bad. That is sad.
2. Hard for me to see that as really being the case, at least for me. What I meant was assuming Steam has not even been booted yet. Because Steam takes quite a lot of time to boot and sign in for me.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (May 14, 2020)

8BitWonder said:


> I have mine open in a text editor right now, it's definitely in plain-text and not encrypted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: localconfig.vdf
> ...


Oof, steam didn't put the encryption in place then...
Please note that for no matter the reason, Epic shouldn't read Steam's files anyways, anti-concurrential practice.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 14, 2020)

FINALLY  managed to get my copy


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

Still not loading for me.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> People who pirated the game are now rushing to get legit copies so they can play the official GTA Online. I reckon.





chrisrlink said:


> and watch them be even hated more


What timing in those posts.

I did however wonder what was going to become of GTA online.

My only real interactions with it were watching a friend's kids play it and the likes of

The latter being a user made game played within it (house rules to the nth degree sort of thing)


----------



## Lycan911 (May 14, 2020)

We are currently experiencing high traffic on the Epic Games Store. We are aware that users may be encountering slow loading times, 500 errors, or launcher crashing at this time and we are actively working to scale. We'll provide an update as soon as we can.— Epic Games Store (@EpicGames) May 14, 2020


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

Wish the language in the launcher would stay on English.


----------



## subcon959 (May 14, 2020)

player594 said:


> Wish the language in the launcher would stay on English.


Instead of clicking back to home just reload the page.


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

How do you just reload the launcher?


----------



## saulopp (May 14, 2020)

Nice promotion, like it how they show the world how well they can handle their store


----------



## subcon959 (May 14, 2020)

player594 said:


> How do you just reload the launcher?


No idea, I'm using browser on pc.


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

Ive tried both.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

player594 said:


> Wish the language in the launcher would stay on English.


GOG Galaxy website's language is changing, too

What is going on?


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

Got mine finally in the launcher. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

player594 said:


> Got mine finally in the launcher. Good luck to the rest of you.


University of Kentucky?


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> University of Kentucky?


Go Big Blue. Since I live in Kentucky I'm a big UK fan.


----------



## eriol33 (May 14, 2020)

Ok I just grabbed it through the client. I wonder if epic games haters are signing just to get this game or not.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> I wonder if epic games haters are signing just to get this game or not.


I didn't think about that. I'm sure they are.


----------



## antiNT (May 14, 2020)

I still can't load the webpage :/


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 14, 2020)

antiNT said:


> I still can't load the webpage :/


Just try tomorrow.


----------



## djnate27 (May 14, 2020)

Kind of surprised that this game hasn't been offered for free before (like on PS+ or XBOX Gold, for example). Just about everyone who's gonna buy it has bought it (some multiple times) and Rockstar makes so much money from Card Sharks, that they'd actually make a profit on something they've given away.


----------



## aarti (May 14, 2020)

too bad for all pc players that they get GTA 5 instead of Cities Skylines and Farming Simulator


----------



## notimp (May 14, 2020)

Lets see if we can hit their server infrastructure even more. 

Here is a guide on how to get the game right now (at least listed in 'your games' after you've successfully bought it for free.  ) - with you not even having the Epic Games Launcher installed yet. 

So you need the Epic Games Launcher .exe, but their website errors out with error 500? No problem, head over to archive.org, and source their Windows installer link, which is:

https://epicgames-download1.akamaiz...-10.15.2-b5906a97183842aeaf1733e5f4c8db53.msi

The installer will install, and then auto update itself to the latest version (at max download speeds, so those servers are not taxed..  ).

At login, if you've forgot your account password, dont worry - their password retrieval servers work fine as well, so you'll get your passwort reset email in less than a minute. Password reset also works fine.

Then you log in. (If you dont time out..  )

Then the fun begins. 

Full screen the app to see the navigation on the left.

You goal is, to click on store - and actually get 'new games' listed. If you get Witcher 3 listed as the latest game and not f.e. Control, exit the Epic Games Launcher and try again.

Oh and if the language of the store interface changes at random, dont worry - I 'bought' my GTAV in spanish, even if I dont speak it - its fine.. 

Once a Store page loads with more current games on it (f.e. Control), scroll down. Below a few lines of games you now should see the GTAV for free banner. Click on it.

The games trailer video and thumbnails probably wont load, but if you are lucky and you scroll down, there should be a buy button in green. Once you hit it - the purchase interface should load (even if it seems to time out, let it load - it eventually did - for me), once you are in there, you are golden and can finish your purchase.

After that GTAV will show up in your library - at first it might be listed as 'unavailable to download', but upon exiting and restarting the Epic Games Launcher that changes as well.

But then for me all Download attempts timed out so far.. 

Have fun running their servers into the ground.


----------



## antiNT (May 14, 2020)

Ok I managed to get it but the download size is *94 GB*


----------



## notimp (May 14, 2020)

And it downloads.  At 7.5MB/s

Which means 3.5h til its done.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 14, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> Ok I just grabbed it through the client. I wonder if epic games haters are signing just to get this game or not.


Sometimes, you have to pull out the weeds to enjoy your garden. I hate weeds!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



antiNT said:


> Ok I managed to get it but the download size is *94 GB*


Is it really?


----------



## notimp (May 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Is it really?


Yes.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 14, 2020)

notimp said:


> Yes.


Oh man, I’ve got some weed pulling to do.


----------



## notimp (May 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Oh man, I’ve got some weed pulling to do.


PULL THE WEEDS!


----------



## diggeloid (May 14, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Doesn't exclusivity act as a draw? If people are too bone idle to go on another website to press download you kind of have to make them, and having content is a pretty good way of doing that.



Depends on what you mean by "a draw". Sure it draws people in, because they don't have a choice. But exclusivity is never good for consumers.


----------



## Tumoche (May 14, 2020)

Am I the only one whose download speed is literally 0 with 500kB/s spikes? It started at 5mb/s


----------



## subcon959 (May 14, 2020)

I'm getting 403 Forbidden on the website lol


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> Depends on what you mean by "a draw". Sure it draws people in, because they don't have a choice. But exclusivity is never good for consumers.


If it brings other shops to the table to negotiate better deals and all it costs in the meantime (give or take hypothetical competition things which probably would not happen anyway) is having to press download on a different site then I guess I am OK with that.


----------



## nani17 (May 14, 2020)

wow free


----------



## DjoeN (May 14, 2020)

After 20+ the same 500 error page finally got the game in my gaming library for later download 
(And it always jumped to spanish language after the error page; lol)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



aarti said:


> too bad for all pc players that they get GTA 5 instead of Cities Skylines and Farming Simulator


I got them all  and Farming Simulator really is the max to play


----------



## Xzi (May 14, 2020)

The EGS client apparently couldn't handle the unexpected load of more than ten people trying to log in to it at once, rofl.


----------



## player594 (May 14, 2020)

I'm averaging 850 - 900kbs download speeds. So if you get 5mbs consider yourself very lucky.


----------



## campbell0505 (May 14, 2020)

DjoeN said:


> After 20+ the same 500 error page finally got the game in my gaming library for later download
> (And it always jumped to spanish language after the error page; lol)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I still can't claim it, and mine also goes to spanish after the error.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 14, 2020)

I have a dell 3147. I should be ok, right?


----------



## antiNT (May 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I have a dell 3147. I should be ok, right?


Hmmmmm i'm not really sure. You might as well just try it though, the game is free after all.


----------



## slimbizzy (May 14, 2020)

I love how everyone is tryna download GTA... When I just added it for the coupon. Now I'm trying to download a different game.


----------



## Soraiko (May 15, 2020)

i dloaded gta (have that on rockstar Launcher [Retail]) but got it on epic because .....why not lol


----------



## tranceology3 (May 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I'd get it if it WASN'T EPIC ONLY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


Dude, I don't get what it is with all this tribalism. Epic is amazing for a consumer. I have over 30 free games from them. Yea some ill never play, but I have beat 5 on my list. I don't know how anyone can complain about a service giving away 100% free games.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 15, 2020)

tranceology3 said:


> Dude, I don't get what it is with all this tribalism. Epic is amazing for a consumer. I have over 30 free games from them. Yea some ill never play, but I have beat 5 on my list. I don't know how anyone can complain about a service giving away 100% free games.


God, I would kill to live in ignorance like this again.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 15, 2020)

Can I play online with someone on ps4?


----------



## tranceology3 (May 15, 2020)

Memoir said:


> God, I would kill to live in ignorance like this again.


Dont take everything so serious in life and you will live a happier life. I just calculated how many free games ive received from Epic, 88!


----------



## DANTENDO (May 15, 2020)

tranceology3 said:


> Dont take everything so serious in life and you will live a happier life. I just calculated how many free games ive received from Epic, 88!


Wel said I hope you hav 88 years of happiness and no I'm not being sarcastic


----------



## MetoMeto (May 15, 2020)

Chary said:


> They apparently took down the Tweet right as I was writing the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would they remove it??


----------



## antiNT (May 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> why would they remove it??


They removed the tweet because it was posted too early at the time.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 15, 2020)

antiNT said:


> They removed the tweet because it was posted too early at the time.


To early? Soits there again?


----------



## antiNT (May 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> To early? Soits there again?


Yes the game is now available for free til May 21st.


----------



## zxr750j (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> People who pirated the game are now rushing to get legit copies so they can play the official GTA Online. I reckon.



Maybe... (allthough my repack was something like 39GB)


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> Maybe... (allthough my repack was something like 39GB)


You have just publicly admitted to having pirated a game.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 15, 2020)

I installed epic games launcher and installed gtaV. I click the shortcut for gtaV and now rockstar games launcher is installing. I love the continuity.

FFS!! CANT I PLAY WITHOUT SOCIAL CLUB LOG IN

This is total bullshit that we can’t play this offline. The captcha think I’m a robot because of too many wrong answers. I disconnected my laptop to get around it, but the game requires internet.

I know it’s a free game, but I now see why these launchers and the “internet required” games are so bad. I shouldn’t complain about the free game. I’m sure it’s great. Just make the door a bit easier to open so we can get in. Maybe a pirate copy has less interference.


----------



## AlexMCS (May 15, 2020)

if it's not on Steam, I'd rather pirate it.
If it's a game that was ever given for free, I'd definitely pirate it, if interested.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> if it's not on Steam, I'd rather pirate it.
> If it's a game that was ever given for free, I'd definitely pirate it, if interested.


Cool story. 



Spoiler



I am being sarcastic.


----------



## AlexMCS (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I am being sarcastic.[/SPOILER]



You don't say.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 209163 I installed epic games launcher and installed gtaV. I click the shortcut for gtaV and now rockstar games launcher is installing. I love the continuity.
> 
> FFS!! CANT I PLAY WITHOUT SOCIAL CLUB LOG IN
> 
> ...


GTA V on PC can not be played without an Internet connection at all times?

Or is it just for the initial startup? Second case isn't great but isn't a deal breaker like the first case.


----------



## Soraiko (May 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 209163 I installed epic games launcher and installed gtaV. I click the shortcut for gtaV and now rockstar games launcher is installing. I love the continuity.
> 
> FFS!! CANT I PLAY WITHOUT SOCIAL CLUB LOG IN
> 
> ...



you can play offline just deconnect ur internet acces...nvm i saw you tried to deconnect...thats strange....for me it works but maybe because i have it retail too


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> if it's not on Steam, I'd rather pirate it.
> If it's a game that was ever given for free, I'd definitely pirate it, if interested.


What have Steam done to earn such undying loyalty? Are they not just another company like any other?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> What have Steam done to earn such undying loyalty? Are they not just another company like any other?


I used to think the way that person thinks, too.

Because I didn't want a fractured PC gaming experience and all the other launchers, GfWL, Uplay, Origin.. they just did not cut it.

But Epic Games Launcher has changed things. It is on par with Steam. Better in some ways even. Only thing it is missing for me is forums but maybe it actually has that and I am just not aware.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I used to think the way that person thinks, too.
> 
> Because I didn't want a fractured PC gaming experience and all the other launchers, GfWL, Uplay, Origin.. they just did not cut it.
> 
> But Epic Games Launcher has changed things. It is on par with Steam. Better in some ways even. Only thing it is missing for me is forums but maybe it actually has that and I am just not aware.



Launchers themselves are an unnecessary component on top of gaming. Defending Steam above any others (and it is not like Steam does not have a laundry list of arsehole moves) seems like defending your mugger because you don't like a new one. Allowing Steam to have domination, if not monopoly, of a market just seems insane to me.

Equally why do you care about forums in a launcher/controlled by a launcher? We have the whole big wide internet for that sort of thing. Such a thing also usually goes for the feature list comparison images that go around, that or there are fine open source equivalents.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I used to think the way that person thinks, too.
> 
> Because I didn't want a fractured PC gaming experience and all the other launchers, GfWL, Uplay, Origin.. they just did not cut it.
> 
> But Epic Games Launcher has changed things. It is on par with Steam. Better in some ways even. Only thing it is missing for me is forums but maybe it actually has that and I am just not aware.


Epic are also offering free permanent licenses for the highest modern blockbuster AAA games on a regular basis.

They are doing well and they are serious about this.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 15, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> GTA V on PC can not be played without an Internet connection at all times?
> 
> Or is it just for the initial startup? Second case isn't great but isn't a deal breaker like the first case.


I’m hoping it’s just the initial setup. I’ll find out more when I get home from work.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (May 15, 2020)

I have been meaning to get GTA V on PC for awhile but just kept putting it off.  I bought it on PS3 when it came out...then I bought it again on PS4....didn't really want to buy it again so this was perfect for me!  Also with their Epic Mega Sale, they are giving out $10 coupons for games $14.99 and up including games already marked down.  I got The Crew 2 for $4.99...regular price was $59.99, on sale for $14.99 and $10 coupon dropped it down to $4.99.  The coupon is still valid for another game as well.  So as long as the game is $14.99 or higher, you can get $10 off even its on sale.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 15, 2020)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I have been meaning to get GTA V on PC for awhile but just kept putting it off.  I bought it on PS3 when it came out...then I bought it again on PS4....didn't really want to buy it again so this was perfect for me!  Also with their Epic Mega Sale, they are giving out $10 coupons for games $14.99 and up including games already marked down.  I got The Crew 2 for $4.99...regular price was $59.99, on sale for $14.99 and $10 coupon dropped it down to $4.99.  The coupon is still valid for another game as well.  So as long as the game is $14.99 or higher, you can get $10 off even its on sale.


How many times is the coupon valid?

So you get to use $10 off more than once?


----------



## tranceology3 (May 16, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> How many times is the coupon valid?
> 
> So you get to use $10 off more than once?


Yup. I bought 5 games all on sale, used the $10 off 5 times, saved $50 total. Each game ended up being $5, $6, $6, $7, $10


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 16, 2020)

tranceology3 said:


> Yup. I bought 5 games all on sale, used the $10 off 5 times, saved $50 total. Each game ended up being $5, $6, $6, $7, $10


Nice nice. Epic should make that clearer. I got the coupon myself but I assumed as anyone would that it is for one purchase only. I also thought that you have to pay at least $14.99 after the coupon, not that the game has to be worth at least $14.99 before the coupon.

Epic Games Launcher is good but they need to explain themselves better.

I actually prefer Epic Games Launcher to Steam, except for the fact that I have friends on Steam and none on Epic. But I think you can chat with Steam friends on the Epic Games Launcher? I know GOG Galaxy is brining out cross-platform chat soon.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 16, 2020)

I had 1 person reply to me* " I rather buy it from steam than getting it free from Epic"* like that just doesn't make any sense even if you wanted to be or create yourself as a steam fanboy. Its not about which client is popular its about getting a triple AAA game for free without having to go through piracy or even a small discount.


----------



## player594 (May 16, 2020)

Memoir said:


> God, I would kill to live in ignorance like this again.


Elaborate.


----------



## tranceology3 (May 16, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> I had 1 person reply to me* " I rather buy it from steam than getting it free from Epic"* like that just doesn't make any sense even if you wanted to be or create yourself as a steam fanboy. Its not about which client is popular its about getting a triple AAA game for free without having to go through piracy or even a small discount.



Also the only reason we are getting free games from Epic is cause of competition. As a consumer you want competition between Digital game platforms so we get the best deal. I will never be able to understand why anyone would find what Epic is doing a bad thing! BTW how many free games have you guys got from Steam? If anything, maybe Steam should follow Epic's business model and offer some free games once in a while. But don't get me wrong, I still like Steam, and have 100s of games on their platform, but if another platform offers games for free, well that's where ill be!


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 16, 2020)

Anyone else not really getting the verification email for the social club? I’m starting to enjoy the mini game when you login. You know, you have to click all the little pictures then click “verify” or “skip” if you’ve clicked all the pictures.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 16, 2020)

Heh... Seems like the difficulty was just the anticipation. I had no problem getting it. 

Bit of a pity they've hidden the upcoming next free game, though. I want to use that 10 buck coupon, but I'm afraid i'll buy something that will be given away next week for free. 



diggeloid said:


> *If they did more stuff like this *and less exclusivity bullshit maybe they'd actually have decent and growing amount of loyal customers.


They've been giving games away for well over a year on a weekly basis now.

As for the 'exclusivity bullshit'... Perhaps it would hold water if people weren't comparing it to steam, who have far more exclusive games on their store.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 16, 2020)

My pc can’t run this game. It’s like I’m moving through water. I’ve tried adjusting the video and it’s a little better. Fuck it. I just bought this game for $8 for my xbax360!

 *deletes epic and rockstar launchers with haste.

**Achievement unlocked - regain 100gigs in 30 seconds.


----------



## tranceology3 (May 16, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> If they did more stuff like this and less exclusivity bullshit maybe they'd actually have decent and growing amount of loyal customers.



Ill never understand why anyone is "loyal" to a business. You work hard for your money, then go out and look for a good deal. You find one. Thank you for doing business. Does that mean you should be loyal to that business? No. Businesses need YOU to survive. They will get in your head and make you think you SHOULD be loyal cause they somehow adjusted their business model for you. With Epic giving away FREE games, I am not loyal to them, I just accept their offer and use it.


----------



## diggeloid (May 16, 2020)

tranceology3 said:


> Ill never understand why anyone is "loyal" to a business. You work hard for your money, then go out and look for a good deal. You find one. Thank you for doing business. Does that mean you should be loyal to that business? No. Businesses need YOU to survive. They will get in your head and make you think you SHOULD be loyal cause they somehow adjusted their business model for you. With Epic giving away FREE games, I am not loyal to them, I just accept their offer and use it.



Because loyalty is a reward for good behavior. There is no requirement for a business to provide good service or value to customers, but if they see that they can earn more money with a loyal customer base, they'll be more likely to act in ways that provide more value to customers so as to build that loyalty. On the opposite end, look at monopolists like Microsoft and Google and just how god awful their products and services are. They don't need to make an effort to earn loyalty because they know people are going to use them no matter what.

Plus it's a natural human behavior to place your trust in someone.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 17, 2020)

I have been using all the launchers.... At least the ones with good free games. Grabbed GTA V still have yet to set it up  I work a lot of hours these days so in a day or two I can play it some


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (May 17, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> if it's not on Steam, I'd rather pirate it.





FAST6191 said:


> What have Steam done to earn such undying loyalty? Are they not just another company like any other?


I wouldn't call it undying loyalty, even though it does come across as such. I somewhat agree with AlexMCS on this. If it's not available on Steam and or GOG I'm not interested. Epic has a long history of treating it's customers like shit. Most of what I never cared for was how they treat the PC customer base as pirates. Tencent being a larger share holder doesn't help anything.

Steam by no means is perfect and could use something to compete but make no mistake Epic is about as anti-consumer as it gets. Their #1 priority is money (as a business that does make good sense) however Steam, GOG have proven a different approach can still be viable in the long term. Epic giving this away is just intelligent marketing on their part. Think of how many future customers they now have an avenue into selling things to now that that launcher is on their machine.

I'll pass, I've got no interest in giving opportunity to a business who thrives off micro-transactions that have become a plague on modern entertainment. 



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Epic are also offering free permanent licenses for the highest modern blockbuster AAA games on a regular basis.


Lol you seem to be confusing Epic with GOG. *Should* epic just vanish, so does your access to all game you bought through them for the most part (apart from developers offering alternative means to get them) the same goes for Steam.


----------



## notimp (May 18, 2020)

I forgot how much I liked this game... 














Images are in 1440p (50% downsized), max everything except for:

- Extended shadow distance lowest (dont like the games look with it set any higher).
- Grass details one step below max
- Reflection MSAA 8x
- Soft shadow options: Softest
- Motion blur strength: Two below max (again, its a looks thing)

AA Is the lowest MSAA that also supports TXAA, and TXAA enabled.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 18, 2020)

GTA is bad for families, but

Now do GTA IV and bring back the multiplayer. Also fix the code, I do not care if my RTX 3080 Ti will run it easy, it is horribly unoptimised software. Everyone deserves a reasonable experience.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> GTA is bad for families


You said this before. How do you figure that?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 19, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> You said this before. How do you figure that?


From playing more than one GTA game a lot and also from learning about the effects it has had on people

There was a person who was deeply into playing GTA and one time he was arrested or something and he went and took a gun at the police station and just started walking and killing police officers dead.

If I ever had any children, I personally would not want them to ever play Grand Theft Auto. I am that type of person, but I accept that there are other types of people too.

A lot of things are legal and hard to criminalize but that does not mean they are ok. No one person, no perfect authority controls all laws and society. I am against too much censorship too, I guess.

I am not someone who would promote GTA. It is a bit like alcohol in Iceland where they have a state-run alcoholic drinks monopoly to discourage drinking. In that country, being seen with a bag from the state alcohol store (the only legal place to buy alcoholic drinks in Iceland) is a socially shameful thing. But of course, I am sure people there still drink. I admit that I did take this free GTA V deal but I feel bad about it.

I stopped drinking and never do drugs or smoke, though. Whoo!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> From playing more than one GTA game a lot and also from learning about the effects it has had on people
> 
> There was a person who was deeply into playing GTA and one time he was arrested or something and he went and took a gun at the police station and just started walking and killing police officers dead.
> 
> ...



So I have been following GTA, and Rockstar + extras in general, since the first GTA and never heard of that one. Now my not knowing something is not indicative of anything but you have given me no names, dates, times, locations and a search reveals not a lot. Given however I can probably recount all the nonsense Jack Thompson said in an effect to connect dots someone doing the whole

sequence would probably have made a bigger dent.
Even if it was the case that someone played some GTA and shot up a police station (because nobody has ever acted a fool after being arrested, the bars, cuffs, watchers, cameras and the like are just ritual humiliation) are the two connected? We have had nutbars blame/decry everything from books for kids, pop songs, films, rock and roll, plays, comic books, comic book films, sports contests and much more besides. Would they not have done such a thing were it not for GTA? If GTA can make killers (we are a few million sales over decades at this point and living in the most peaceful time in human history but I will play hypothetical) then where are all the governments, agencies and whatever else that could really do with killers (see any number of military, paramilitary and police training for decades, if not centuries, at this point) https://www.gamesindustry.biz/artic...-profitable-entertainment-product-of-all-time reckoned 6 billion in income for GTA5 by 2018 which is nice but a drop in the bucket compared to what the world's militaries + mercenaries + police would pay for being able to reliably make shooters? Or is it so super dangerous that they can't trust it?
What if playing GTA acted as a release for someone so they did not shoot up the joint?

The rest says not a lot about anything other than what you would do and something about alcohol which is an entirely different discussion.

Similarly we have never quite made it to how it goes to your original premise of families somehow being troubled by the existence, play or whatever.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 19, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So I have been following GTA, and Rockstar + extras in general, since the first GTA and never heard of that one. Now my not knowing something is not indicative of anything but you have given me no names, dates, times, locations and a search reveals not a lot. Given however I can probably recount all the nonsense Jack Thompson said in an effect to connect dots someone doing the whole
> 
> sequence would probably have made a bigger dent.
> Even if it was the case that someone played some GTA and shot up a police station (because nobody has ever acted a fool after being arrested, the bars, cuffs, watchers, cameras and the like are just ritual humiliation) are the two connected? We have had nutbars blame/decry everything from books for kids, pop songs, films, rock and roll, plays, comic books, comic book films, sports contests and much more besides. Would they not have done such a thing were it not for GTA? If GTA can make killers (we are a few million sales over decades at this point and living in the most peaceful time in human history but I will play hypothetical) then where are all the governments, agencies and whatever else that could really do with killers (see any number of military, paramilitary and police training for decades, if not centuries, at this point) https://www.gamesindustry.biz/artic...-profitable-entertainment-product-of-all-time reckoned 6 billion in income for GTA5 by 2018 which is nice but a drop in the bucket compared to what the world's militaries + mercenaries + police would pay for being able to reliably make shooters? Or is it so super dangerous that they can't trust it?
> ...



I stand by my post.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I stand by my post.


So you might, however it has little in the way of explanatory content or content relevant to the initial claim. That means it gets to be dismissed as pointless so yay I guess.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 19, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So you might, however it has little in the way of explanatory content or content relevant to the initial claim. That means it gets to be dismissed as pointless so yay I guess.


You are rude and triggered. 

I am putting you on Ignore.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 19, 2020)

So much crying over a free AAA game, its pathetic.

If you don't want a free game don't sign up and download it, no need to cry like a baby. It isn't that hard now is it children?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> You are rude and triggered.
> 
> I am putting you on Ignore.


Rude. When it befits the situation. I don't consider any of the above as such though and struggle to see how some might.

Triggered. Never. Only triggers I care about are on my weapons, in my programs or on my oscilloscope.

Me being ignored (as much as I am theoretically speaking to empty air). Tragic. Can't actually back up your ideas so you run from the debate.


----------



## Arras (May 19, 2020)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> I'll pass, I've got no interest in giving opportunity to a business who thrives off micro-transactions that have become a plague on modern entertainment.


Valve has the whole keys you can purchase to open lootcrates in TF2, CSGO and Dota 2 and has had them far before Epic ever did, though. Hell, they were probably one of the first companies to do something like that. And while you can sell them to other players, that A. makes it even more like gambling, since you can actually get money back and B. Valve takes a cut of every sale.


----------



## Xzi (May 19, 2020)

I'm hearing the Rockstar launcher makes you do a CAPTCHA test every time you want to launch a game now?  Or is it every time you want to log in to the launcher?  I haven't played any Rockstar game in a long time, but either way that sounds completely moronic.  Gotta love it when the most convenient option becomes pirating a game you've already paid for.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I'm hearing the Rockstar launcher makes you do a CAPTCHA test every time you want to launch a game now?  Or is it every time you want to log in to the launcher?  I haven't played any Rockstar game in a long time, but either way that sounds completely moronic.  Gotta love it when the most convenient option becomes pirating a game you've already paid for.


Happens every time you want to log on. 

That launcher has also never remembered my password (annoyingly).

I do not like that the store is now going to feature mods and achievements. A big draw for me to EGS over Steam was because of the simplicity of EGS.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 19, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I do not like that the store is now going to feature mods and achievements


Achievements one of the best features to happen in gaming - makes you play a game differently if want to and adds mor challenges


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Achievements one of the best features to happen in gaming - makes you play a game differently if want to and adds mor challenges


Pretty sure we had sidequests, quasi tutorials, challenges, minigames and game design leading players to alternate play styles decades before we had trophments, and people have been challenging each other to things outside what the game itself is scripted for for even longer still, and if we look into the likes of sports in the real world then handicaps, trick shots and whatever else for centuries (indeed many sports often evolved from tricks and little challenges).
Most of them are better than the stats tracking and "completed level 2" that most devs put as their trophments only because the console makers force them to have them.

Beyond that trophments have also seen the death of in game cheats which I would consider a great net negative to the world.


----------



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> From playing more than one GTA game a lot and also from learning about the effects it has had on people
> 
> There was a person who was deeply into playing GTA and one time he was arrested or something and he went and took a gun at the police station and just started walking and killing police officers dead.
> 
> ...


Thats basically what behavioral psychology tried to prove about videogames for around 10 years, and couldnt.

Rough cut on why they couldnt is, that any effects that showed aggressiveness going up where temporary to under an hour (Basically people tilting, when you make them stop playing a game, without saving..  And 'in the moment' effects)).

And for anything else, like 'ultraviolence', driving over civilians, going on a rampage with Trevor (style gameplay moments), what it does in most people is actually escapism, and catharsis. So you move to this 'fantasy world' you act out your animal instinct behaviors for a while with no consequences. You notice and understand the difference between that and the real world. And after acting them out, they dont feature that prominent in your real life motivations anymore. (Curiosity, the forbidden thing, repressed instinct...)

SImilar thing with watching a boxing match. People knew about those needs to 'vent' in society (rules so more people can live closer together) a long time ago, and it is recognized, pretty much throughout society.

There is no 1:1 connection of playing a violent videogame, and becoming violent yourself. There isn't even a 1:100000 connection of that happening, basically.

People that are telling you not to look at the less socially accepted sides of humanity, because "it is bad" usually just are repressed and translate that into wanting to prevent something happening to you that usually doesnt.

That said, a 'normal' frame of reference (what is reality, what is moral, what is bad, ...) is needed to make those calls. Usually that is what friends and family provide during your upbringing. Not introducing PG18 stuff to children too early, serves largely the function of making sure they got imprinted with how society works first, before introducing them to undesired, sketchier, 'rolemodels'. That and if they see something thats very disturbing to them and they dont talk, and cant deal with it, because they are young, thats usually also an outcome you dont want to have.

But it should never be as simple as "played videogame > became violent and reenacted it in life", thats usually not how humans work. (Chance of less than one in a million, if you are talking about the example you used.)

edit: Here is another persons story, that basically tells you as much. Watched the video today, by chance, looking for GTA V retrospectives on yt.


(Btw, that persons opinion about the qualities of GTA Vs storytelling is wrong.  (That game is deep in its exploration of the shallow and deeper sides of humanity, that game is biting in its social commentary... Most of that went over the person who made the video's head, also 'making a point to run over every civilian on a bike, because thats what your philosophy teacher taught you' is not what he tried to teach you (callback to a line in that video), but hey... Who am I to judge.  (*judging*  ))


edit: Desensitizing effects (f.e.) towards violence are provable though, afair. (Which is also why the military uses video games in training f.e.). Desensitizing means, you get less appalled/outraged/emotionally activated, when you see violent or abhorrent behavior, if you've experienced something like this (even in a 'fantasy world') many times before.


----------



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

A few more glamor shots of the other characters, this time in full 1440p resolution.


----------



## Jonnysert (Jul 21, 2020)

i love how even as a ruthless gangstar who kills people with no remorse, franklin treats chop with more respect than another gang memberYou know someone is a good youtuber when he gives heart even now even when the video is years old.


----------

